# A couple shots with the pocket parasite ttf



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys! .. I'm liking this new design .. shoots really clean. I'm thinking of building a couple of them with a bit wider forks for the ttf model .. this one has 76mm fork width .. very satisfying to shoot for me ... I took a couple shots today.. just wanted to share guys !  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That really is a beauty, and you always make shooting look so easy lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovin that design Joey. That right there in ott sounds very exciting to me. Nice shootn brother!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AKA Forgotten said:


> That really is a beauty, and you always make shooting look so easy lol


Lol thanks buddy!! Glad you like it !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin that design Joey. That right there in ott sounds very exciting to me. Nice shootn brother!


Thanks my friend ! .. glad your liking it .. it is a fun one for sure !!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Joey you are an extremely talented craftsman


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Joey you are an extremely talented craftsman


Thanks so much for the comment tag .. always inspiring to hear things like that !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

You have some cool threads. Nice slingshot n nice shooting!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

gunslingster said:


> You have some cool threads. Nice slingshot n nice shooting!


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

